# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Παλμογράφος φορητός τύπου Τάμπλετ. Micsig tBook mini.

## sotron1

Παλμογράφος φορητός τύπου Τάμπλετ. Micsig tBook mini.


Κοστίζει γύρω στα 400-450 ευρώ περίπου.


Δίνεται. 250 ευρώ.


Για την λειτουργία του, τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά, video κλπ. 
Υπάρχουν πολλές πληροφορίες στο ίντερνετ. 


Καινούργιo, αχρησιμοποίητo. 




Δεν αποστέλλεται.

Σωτήρης : 6977640862





IMG_20221020_144607.jpgIMG_20221020_144631.jpgIMG_20221020_144634.jpgIMG_20221020_144639.jpgIMG_20221020_144720.jpgIMG_20221020_144653.jpg

----------

